# New to Iui from Australia



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi from Aussie

Just wanted to write a quick note to tell you your online chat has really helped me feel a lot more positive about the whole IUI process. Have looked for a similar site in Oz but no luck.

Had first IUI a couple of months ago and went through a whole lot of emotions/visualisations etc and didn't really have anyone to talk to to see if they were normal etc. The 2ww was the worst. Got af about 10 days after IUI and was so devastated. Think I got my hopes up a little too much - had 2 big follies and dh had good sperm count. So af arriving was a big shock. But then I found this site and reading all of your posts has been really reassuring. Unfortunately, with time differences, won't be able to join in on online chat sessions but love reading them.

Due to start next IUI in about 2 weeks. Had a month off because of going on holiday. Very impatient to start again. 

Good luck to everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hi debbiea,
Welcome to FF I am sure you will enjoy and cherish this site as much as I have, everyone here is so kind and will help with any questions they can and are always ready to offer thier support.

Enjoy FF and maybe see you in chat one day!!

Love and hugs ^cuddleup^

Tinks


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Debbie and welcome to the site.

Sorry to hear your first IUI wasn't successful. Hopefully the next one will work out better and it'll go so much easier with the brilliant support on this site


Keep us posted and see you in IUI Girls!
Morgan


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Debbie

Pleased you think that the site is good - I think it's invaluable too!!

Keep your chin up with regard to the treatments - each time you go through the cycle, your chances of success increase.

Good luck with next try and keep us informed,


Billie


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Debbie

Welcome! and good luck with your next go. why dont you come and join the IUI thread - then the time difference wont matter too much.

Where are you in Australia? My friend is leaving to travel round for a year in a couple of months and we are going to meet her in Sydney! I'm hugely excited as I've never been to Australia.

Look forward to talking to you again.

Linzi xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to Fertility Friends and to the IUI section Debbie

Wow Australia, I spent my 21st birthday travelling there, it was an amzing experience, now just need to be able to brave the long flight to come again, I look forwrad to reading your response to Linz's question.

Sorry to hear your first IUI was un sucessful, its such a rollercoaster of emotions, dunno how you got through it without us !! I honestly don't know how I would have without the support from here.

Fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky for you, keep us posted

Candy x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi Debbie,
I'm in London, but Australian. Been living here for 3 years. I'm from Melbourne. I had a very similar experience to you - first IUI last month, 2 follies, great sperm sample....followed by a negative. Still feeling v. despondent. I've changed clinics and am being monitored at the moment - they will do a few more tests then recommend treatment. I've a feeling they will suggest IVF. Never thought I'd get to this point - as we are 'unexplained' - so always thought it would happen naturally. Anyway, best of luck to you. Megan


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your welcomes and support.

Linzi, I live in Sydney. I am from New Zealand but DH is an Aussie so moved over here almost 4 years ago and love the place. Keep me informed of you travel plans and maybe if you have time we could meet for a coffee of something. Will definately join the IUI thread.

Debbie


----------



## Teena (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome Debbie!

I am a newbie too. I have found this message board so VERY helpful and everyone is so friendly. 

Good luck with your tx and I look forward to more chatting...

Teena


----------



## fransita (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi there

Lived in Aussie many years but do need to ask, what is ARGC. Keep seeing that around.

Cheers
Susan


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Susan & Debbie

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF! to you both.

BTW ARGC is a hospital in London.

Laine x


----------



## fransita (Jul 27, 2004)

Laine

Thanks for the response, I cannot find ARGC when I use google. Can you tell me what the AR stand for, think I can probably work out the GC.

Cheers
Susan


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi debbiea think I welcomed you today on iui thread.

I am so envious you live in Oz. I would love to emigrate there but unfortunatley my dh won't even leave staffs.

We both have relatives over there and both have good jobs. I've tried to persuade him but no joy. My next plan is to take him to visit rels and hope he loves it so much he won't want to come back.

Our rels live in Perth and I actually went to Perth in 1998. Its a beautiful place. Would dearly love to visit sydney next time, I dream of seeing the opera house!

Anyway take care hope yr tx works for you soon.


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Night Nurse

Oz is great - especially the weather. Lots of  everyday between 18 - 23 degrees everyday and its the middle of winter!

Good luck with your tx too.

Love Debbie
xxx


----------

